# cake decorating



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

I hope this is ok in crafts - I could not find anything in the cooking search. I need advice from cake decorators. I am very interested in cake decorating and have done a few with a poor bag that I hate. SHOULD I take a course? I do want to be much more successful. DO you know any sites on the internet that sell cake decorating " ???" tools. If you learned on your own - I want that advice too. Should I pay the prices at Michael's Crafts? 
And I did notice that Pinterest has a lot more good looking cakes on it than google images. And I do not like covering cakes with that marzipan stuff. They look pretty but no one in my family likes it - they want the good old fashioned super sweet thick icing. I do see where some decor on the cake can be made from the marzipan. 
I think my worst problem is dealing with the plastic bag.
Thanx for ANY advice on this subject so I can decide how to proceed. S
P.S. I'll check on here late tonite as family get together the rest of the day.


----------



## wifemommy (Jul 16, 2009)

Classes can be helpful but I would definitely hold out for a 1/2. Off class. Better equipment like a nice bag and tips can make it more enjoyable. Have fun and at least you can eat your mistakes -Annie


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I do some decorating, and I'm self taught. I just decorated one yesterday for a Christmas party. We normally have this party after the New Year so it doesn't interfere w/any other parties. I made butter cream icing. I use the disposable plastic bags. I used to use the reusable ones, but they were a pain to wash and get clean.

Trick I've found using the bag is to twist the end closed, and as the bag becomes more empty, keep twisting it to keep the pressure on.

As to whether or not to take classes, I'd say that depends on what you want to do w//it. For me, it wasn't worth it. I may not be able to do as fancy a job as a professional, but I also don't need to be able to. And I had one person at the party yesterday who DID take the classes and she said she couldn't have done as good of a job as I did.


----------



## Janis R (Jun 27, 2013)

I would take classes if offered at Michael's, Joann's or local school for a good price. As far as paying full price for the supplies, look on CL and at garage sales; also don't invest in specialty pans. I live in a rural area so I buy online from Sugarcraft.com otherwise use the 40% coupons at Hobby Lobby or other stores. I don't like the fondant either but I found a recipe for marshmallow fondant that everyone loves. Cakes have trends like everything else and fondant is a trend now just like Frozen cakes and cake pops.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

A class would be helpful but there are also probably Youtube videos. There are Youtube videos for everything it seems. I don't use the plastic bags. I just use a large triangle of parchment paper folded into a cube. Works perfectly and it's cheap.


----------



## Ceilismom (Jul 16, 2011)

The main advantage to taking a class, is that the teacher can help you identify a problem. If you're holding the bag at the wrong angle, if your pressure is off, if the frosting consistency isn't right, etc. You can certainly figure those things out on your own, but it can be more frustrating. I took a class about 20 years ago, and I enjoyed it for the social aspect as much as for the new skill I learned.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Thank you so much - a beginning for me. I like the idea of parchment bags - one color I put on the cake I made recently, I forgot to roll up the bottom of the awful plastic bag and had a hand full of blue icing. Stupid ! Am, going to check Michael's for a class this weekend when I get there. Am going to also look at the cake decor Stuff and see what. Might ask on here before I buy as this stuff can get expensive. I want to make flowers too. That should be very funny. I will get one of those picks. I have one very old book of the wilton method that tells you How to make some flowers - just don't have the right stuff.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

SLFarmMI said:


> A class would be helpful but there are also probably Youtube videos. There are Youtube videos for everything it seems. I don't use the plastic bags. I just use a large triangle of parchment paper folded into a cube. Works perfectly and it's cheap.


That should say folded into a cone, not cube. Stupid autocorrect!


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I just finished all 4 of the courses offered at Hobby Lobby. Had so much fun and really learned alot. From what I have read the teacher makes a lot of difference but I was lucky had a really good one. The social interaction as well as having someone actually show you what you are doing right or wrong is a big help. As someone said there are always coupons and class specials going on at the stores so don't pay full price for anything and don't buy anything extra until you are sure it is something you would really use.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Thank you for the suggestions. I did get myself a wilton dessert decorator plus. It won't do fine things but I did decorate a cake with it - very very amateur, and it was easier on my hands and did not leak. Has a few things I can practice and learn to make. The cake I just took to Eastern shore (elderly parents) was a success. Am going for the eye candy appeal - bright colors and definitely decorated. Cupcakes next. Parents did not even offer to send me home with one piece ! Had to scarf my cake taker when they weren't looking ! I had bought the large cake taker Michael's sells, some years ago, on sale and absolutely love it. Especially for camping or transporting. Bottom latches on with three latches. All plastic. Can't fail. s


----------

